# An experiment...



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

I pulled the shell off a snail the other day to see if it would go any faster.... if anything it was a bit sluggish after....


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That's bad so bad :lol:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> That's bad so bad :lol:


...yes but you loved it....


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: That's a slimy tale


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------

